# 2017 LT engine buzz when accelerating when cold



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I suspect a slightly loose exaust shield......once warmed and clamp points expanded the vibration (noise) is gone.

No idea which one would be the culprit though.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

DI fuel pump. It's very noisy when cold, but it is normal operation.


----------



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks, gentlemen.


----------

